# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kriza e Demokracisë

## Davius

_Shkruan: Ndue Ukaj_

Shoqëria shqiptare, nëpër mbarë hapësirat ku jeton, edhe në këtë fillimëvit është gdhirë me ankthin e pasigurisë, me hallet e shumta e shpresat e vogla, me paperspektivën e tmerrshme dhe vizionet e cunguara: shoqëria shqiptare edhe në këtë vit numëron me ankth regjistrin e pafundmë të problemeve, të cilat, sipas gjitha parashikimeve sdo marrin fund as këtë vit. Pa drita, pa punë, me infrastrukturë shkatërrues, pa përkujdesje shëndetësore, me korrupsion të madh, me qeveri mediokre, etj. duket fizionomia e jetës shqiptare. Kjo pasiguri e ky kaos, artikuluar me gjuhën më të thjeshtë, ka vetëm një adresë: politikën, atë që, siç thoshte dijetari Faik Konica shkatërroj Shqipërinë (lexo shqiptarët). 

Derisa përcjellim zhvillimet politikë nëpër hapësirat shqiptare, skemi sesi të mos gjëmojmë me të njëjtat klithma, sikur të Atë Gjergj Fishta: Ruaje Zot Shqypnin nga Shqyptaret. Sdo mend se kriza e përgjithshme shqiptare, degradimi dhe deformimi që po ndodh kudo, i ka kundërshtarët e vet, pikërisht ata të cilët janë të thirrur të krijojnë zgjedhje më optimale, tek politika e politikanët. Në të kaluarën, kemi pasur adresa (mbase shpeshherë i kemi shpikur) ku ti hidhnim fajet për moszhvillimin tonë, ndërsa sot, shpiken armiq, e këta i kemi brenda. Në gjithë këtë amulli e paperspektivë, kundërshtarët e brendshëm të cilët bluajnë kombin dhe frenojnë përparimin, janë ata që kanë marr përsipër drejtimin e tij: politikanët, por, duke mos përjashtuar në këtë rast as elitat tona, akademitë, mediat, të cilat shpeshherë janë treguar konformiste dhe heshtin këtë stagnim e degradim. 

Demokracia, sistemi politikë që po mëtojmë të ndërtojmë, nuk ka asnjë armik më të madh se partitë politike, ato organizata të cilat janë krijuar dhe kanë mision avancimin e demokracisë. 

Duke parë pafytyrësinë e klasës politike, sikurse në Prishtinë ashtu edhe në Tiranë, ka pak, ose thënë troç aspak shpresa, se kombi ynë është gati të përmbyll kapitullin e stërvështirë të këtij tranzicioni të lodhshëm; tranzicion ky që në dimensionet shqiptare ka marrë trajta më të veçantë, në kuadër të shoqërive perëndimore, dhe si i tillë, ka arritur në përmasa trishtuese të përçudnoj shoqërinë tonë, deri në shkallmim- nga pasojat e së cilit proces, vështirë do mëkëmbemi shpejt, për të hyrë në rrugën e lartësimit dhe zhvillimit të kënaqshëm. 

Në një shoqëri, ku manipulimi në emër të kombit, punëve të shtetit, është më se normal, madje normë; në një shoqëri ku mediokriteti dhe injoranca dominon punët e konsolidimit të vendit; në një shoqëri ku dëshira për lavdi dhe vetëkënaqësia janë tipar dalluese e mbisunduese, në një shoqëri ku sistemi i vlerave është përmbysur, vështirë të shihet epilogu i procesit të tranzicionit, sepse institucionalizimi i këtyre veseve e sëmundjeve shoqërore, ka ndërtuar një digë, që pengon çdo alternativë përparimtare. Për të sforcuar këtë ide, flasin tensionet absurde, sikundër në politikën e Tiranës zyrtare, mes pozitës dhe opozitës, po ashtu zhvillimet aspak demokratike në partinë më të madhe të Kosovës dhe qeverinë e saj të degraduar, aq sa nuk shkon më.

Ne kemi shumë mangësi si komb, por, ajo që predominon dhe është kryesëmundja e kombit tonë, mbetetë mos aftësia për tu bashkuar rreth koncepti të së mirave të përbashkëta, postulati themelor mbi cilën është ngritur dhe qëndron qytetërimit perëndimor, vlerat dhe sistemi perëndimor. Në dimensionet tona shoqërore, kultura e të mirave të përbashkëta nuk ekziston. 

Më shumë se për çdo gjë, shoqëria jonë ka nevojë emergjente për edukim të mirëfilltë; edukim në frymë perëndimore, edukim për të mirat e përbashkëta e për interesat e përbashkëta. Ky edukim, duhet të formësoj kulturën e vlerave të përbashkëta, e interesave të përbashkëta, për tu manifestuar ne veprime konkrete. Duke u pasuruar më këso ide e ideale, atëherë edhe objektivat tona realizohen më lehtë. Shoqëria jonë ka nevojë për edukim shumëplanësh, emancipim të përgjithshëm e transformime esenciale, si kushte themelore për tu lartësuar si komb, për të tejkaluar këtë tranzicion të stërlodhshëm dhe këtë gjendje degraduese. Në të vërtetë, në korpusin e sfidave të shumta, kjo është sfida më e rënd, e cila, po të tejkalohet do influencon në gjitha segmentet me rëndësi kombëtare, duke mundësuar për tu lartësuar drejtë vlerave të përbashkëta e qëllimeve pozitive. Në këtë mënyrë edhe do të shmanget shpirtngushtësia që ka mbërthyer të ashtuquajturat elita tona politike, kulturore etj. Por, çka është më e rëndësishmja, do të shmangemi nga kultura e mbrapsht e vetëkënaqësisë dhe lavdisë, dy komponente, të cilat po na rëndojnë nëpër rrugëtimet tona, si dhe po na pengojnë për të gjykuar drejtë procesit dhe pozicionin tonë karshi tyre.

Jeta jonë publike, organizimi i saj i shumëformshëm, nëse e analizojmë në raporte racionale me modelet e qytetëruara, shohim se përfaqëson, për fat të keq, modelin më të prapambetura të menduarit dhe të jetuarit në Europë e më gjerë. Andaj, edhe brenda organizimeve tona politike, kulturore, shoqërore, kemi aq shumë çudira, degradime e antivlera, aq sa gjitha sondazhet, në vënë në fund të listave për të keq.

Zhvillimet e fundit politike nëpër hapësirat shqiptare, (të fokusuara tek zgjedhjet në LDK dhe reflektimet e tyre ne Kuvend e Qeveri, si dhe në Shqipëri të ndërlidhura me procesin e shenjtë të demokracisë: zgjedhjet), për mendimin tim, më të drejtë, na vënë para një sprove aspak të lehtë, madje, pse të mos themi, shtrojnë një dilemë të ankthshme: çfarë është demokracia shqiptare? Apo, edhe pyetjen e dilemën tjetër, edhe më ekstreme: a ekziston në botëkuptimin e njerëzve të cilët bëjnë politikat në hapësirat shqiptare, koncepti i demokracisë esenciale, apo demokracia është vetëm një teori abstrakte, mbrapa së cilës fshihen maskat e gjithfarshme, të cilat mbjellin urrejtje, mos bashkëpunim, jo tolerancë. Gjithçka shohim të ndodh në botën e politikës shqiptare, ka të bëj më gjithçka tjetër, përveç me demokracinë, të menduarit demokratik, sjelljet demokratike dhe veprimet demokratike. Pra, demokracia në ambientin shqiptar, akoma mbetet fluks i jashtme, jo qenësore, i pranuar vetëm por tiu përgjigjur trendëve dhe rrethanave më të gjëra politike, e jo mendësi, për të krijuar alternativa për të mirën e përbashkët. Të gjithë ne që kalojmë me ankth këtë tranzicion të stërlodhshëm, në të cilin politika mbetet top tema e opinionit publik, kemi shpresuar, e, mbase ende kemi kuraje të shpresojmë, në tejkalimin e mendësisë primitive të bërit politikë, drejtë ndërtimit të një sistemi perëndimor, në të menduar e në të jetuar; sistem ky që nënkupton transformime e shndërrime esenciale, e, të cilat ndërrime, për fatin e keq, tek ne, në vend që të iniciohen nga politika, bash nga kjo bllokohen. 

Politika shqiptare, e futur në rrethin vicioz të marrjes me vetveten, nuk ka arritur të zhvillohen, të pasurohen, të hapët ndaj vlerave dhe ideve të reja. 

Sot, duket se kemi ardhur tek pyetja e dilema: si të shpëtohet demokracia shqiptare? Ky shpëtim është i vështirë, por jo i pamundur, është i dhimbshëm për momentin, por mundësi për të nesërmen. Andaj, duhet bërë, duhet, në mos për asgjë tjetër, për të shpëtuar demokracinë shqiptare dhe kështu, kombin, përgjithësisht. 

Është thënë dhe vazhdon të thuhet, ky vit është i shqiptarëve. Tanimë gjendemi para sfidave e dilemave që duket edhe njëherë na largojnë në fazën embrionale të pyetjes: a është kombi ynë i pjekur të hyj denjësisht në korpusin e vendeve të lira, të zhvilluara, demokratike e përparimtare, që i quajmë: Familje Perëndimore. Gjitha parametrat e sotëm, mbase edhe parashenjat e së ardhmes, po tregojnë një realitet aspak shpresëdhënës dhe ky qëllim, sa vjen duket më i vështirë, për fajin e vetëm, të politikës. 

Në mes retorikës dhe praktikës, në vendin tonë ka nevojë për tu funksionalizuar demokracia pluraliste, e cila, do të shmangte njëmendësinë politike, që sjell tirani e autokraci, jo bashkëpunim- drejtë sistemit të mirëfilltë të koordinimit të vlerave të përbashkëta, së këndejmi edhe qëllimeve të përbashkëta. Në të kundërtën, do të kemi edhe një kohë të gjatë modelin e rremë të demokracisë nacionaliste (instrumentalizimi me fatet dhe proceset e vendit) dhe gjendje të mjerë në vend. 

Me sistemim e vlerave të përbashkëta ska kompromis, ngase koncepti i interesit të përbashkët, është njëri ndër postulatet e demokracisë. 
Nëse mohojmë këtë, mohojmë dhe deformojmë demokracinë.

----------


## MICHI

Slene forcat e kuqe me ec para jo. Sipas tyre duhet tju kthejne pushtetin edhe i her edhe ta kthejne shqiperine ne germadhe edhe te arrine perseri majat e koprrupsionit boteror. Se sapo ka nis me ec i cik mire tani qeveria e tanishme, por ka natyren me thatesi ne shpin edhe forcat e kuqe qe kane mbush xhepat me leke duke vjedh populline shkrete edhe rrebelohen se nuk e kane pushtetin me edhe duan ta marrin me cdo kush.

----------


## Sabriu

Gjendja është e tillë që shqiptarët janë të tradhëtuar prej politikës së tyre. Ata po shiten dita-ditës, po kthehen në një lëndë për përpunim në kuzhinat fqinje, e veçanërisht asaj greke, që ka shpallur edhe lajtmotivin e saj se "po punojmë për helenizimin e Shqipërisë". Kombi i parë në Ballkan për nga popullsia, shqiptarët, gjenden në pikë të hallit në këto kohë, jo prej pafuqisë njerëzore, jo prej mungesës së potencialit ekonomik, jo prej mungesës së potenciali intelektual, por vetëm e vetëm prej tradhëtisë. Pra, shqiptarët përballë tradhëtisë së politikës, çfarë duhet të bëjnë?! Përgjigja më e thjeshtë për tu thënë por dhe më e vështira për tu kryer është: -Të përmbysin politikën tradhëtare. Por, nuk është fjala këtu për të përmbysur Berishön apo Nanon, apo vetëm ata. Virusi i tradhëtisë ka depërtuar thellë në protagonizmin e sotëm politik, dhe nuk bëhet fjalë për emra individësh. Ajo që duhet përmbysur apo ndryshuar rrënjësisht është fryma politike, orientimi ndaj interesave të shoqërisë kombëtare shqiptare në Ballkan, rezistenca e fuqishme ndaj fqinjëve agresorë. Të gjitha këto nuk mund të arrihen nëse ende do të vazhdojë fryma kapitullante, tolerante, ikja prej vetvehtes, ikja prej nacionalizmit. Nacionalizmi nuk është i vjetër, as i tejkaluar, madje ne e kemi mjaft të nevojshëm të kalojmë një periudhë ku të mbretërojë fryma nacionaliste dhe të sundojë politika nacionaliste, pasi është një stad që duhet përjetuar për të ecur më tej, ashtu si kombet e tjerë europianë. Është një shteg prej të cilit historia na ka privuar deri më tash, për hir të nacionalizmave agresivë të të tjerëve. Le të kalojmë njëherë nëpër këtë shteg, e nëse duam më pas, e kapërcejmë përsëri. Q.V.


Sabri Selmani

----------


## Albo

> Demokracia, sistemi politikë që po mëtojmë të ndërtojmë, nuk ka asnjë armik më të madh se partitë politike, ato organizata të cilat janë krijuar dhe kanë mision avancimin e demokracisë.


Se pari, demokracia nuk eshte misioni i partive politike, demokracia eshte sistemi i ngritur mbi aspiraten e njerezve qe te jetojne te lire. Partite politike jane vetem perfaqesues te interesave te atyre njerezve te lire qe jetojne ne Shqiperi apo Kosove. Me kete dua te them, qe mbrojta dhe avancimi i demokracise nuk eshte pergjegjesia kryesore e partive politike, eshte pergjegjesia kryesore e cdo shtetasi te lire shqiptar qe aspiron lirine. E thene me fjale te tjera, demokracia ne Shqiperine komuniste nuk agoi kur Ramiz Alia dhe Kuvendi Popullor lejoi pluralizmin politik, por kur ata qindra mijera shqiptare dolen ne rruge per te kerkuar lirine e humbur per plot 5 dekada.

Se dyti, ata njerez qe presin ndryshimin nga politika, jane njerez qe ende nuk e kane kuptuar plotesisht se cfare do te thote te jetosh ne nje shoqeri te lire e demokratike. Qeveria ka detyrat e saja por eshte kryekeput gabim te presesh ndryshimet ne shoqerine shqiptare prej politikes dhe qeverise. Eshte inisiativa private, jane sherbimet private, jane shkollat me te mira publike e private, ato qe sjellin ndryshimin e gjithanshem ne jeten e vendit si ne aspektin material, si ne aspektin shpirteror, si ne intelektin e nje populli.

Se treti, dhe ajo me kryesorja qe shqiptare ende nuk e kane kuptuar, te jetuarit ne demokraci dhe te qenit demokrat nuk eshte nje identitet politik, eshte nje menyre te jetuari e te menduari ne liri. Bile une do te thosha qe liria per njerezit qe zgjedhin te jetojne jeten e tyre ne demokraci eshte me e rendesishme se buka qe hane, me e rendesishme se varferia materiale apo problemet shoqerore.

Une nuk jam pesimist per te ardhmen, bile jam me optimist se kurre ndonjehere tjeter pasi sot shoh breza te tere shqiptaresh qe rriten ne liri te plote ne 5 shtete ne Ballkan. Mund te jene te varfer, mund te hasin ne shume veshtiresi jete, por ate te shenjten e kane te tyren, lirine per te zgjedhur te jetojne jeten e tyre ashtu sic u pelqen.

Te besh me faj partite politike, politikanet apo qeverine,  nuk tregon gje tjeter vecse nje mungese vullneti per te pranuar ate tjetren: ne demokraci, nuk vendosin partite politike, politikanet apo diktatoret, vendos vota e lire e cdo shtetasi. Dhe pergjegjesia finale per situaten ne vend mbetet po mbi shpatullat e shtetasit, mbi shpatullat e mia, mbi shpatullat e tua.

Albo

----------


## saimiri-uk

> Kriza e demokracisë


Nga menyra e bashkangjitjes se fjaleve duket pak komuniste, por ma merr mendja e ke shkruar ne kete menyre me nxitim!
Jane njerzit qe i krijojne krizat dhe jo demokracia. Demokracia eshte themelore dhe e padiskutushme per nje komb dhe eshte princip universal. 
Ne Shqiperi gjate viteve 90 pati nje grup ishkomunistesh qe thonin ja dhe demokracia, ja dhe te drejtat e njeriut! U larguan te tere njerezit, probleme me dritat, ujin e pijshem, papunesi, e probleme shoqerore etj etj! Gjithashtu thone qe nuk ka patur kaq krim te organizuar dhe pa organizuar ne kohen e "babes".
Njerezit e paditur dhe te keputur i hane keto gjepura te ishkomunisteve dhe hafijeve dhe manipulohen kollaj! 
Cfare nuk thuhet ose i tregohet popullit eshte qe secili individ shqiptar ka mendjen dhe menyren e te menduarit te vet me te gjitha te drejtat qe ja garanton demokracia dhe kushtetuta! Dhe kjo e drejte nuk ushtrohet ose publikohet qe kombi te kuptoje qe mund te ushtroje kete te drejte por lehet injorant nga te gjithe partite politike!
Shkencetaret e politikes orgumentojne qe duhet te vije zhvillimi/integrimi nga poshte - lart dmth nga populli tek politikanet ne qeveri apo nga qeveria tek populli dembel e llafazan! Une jam i mendimit sic thote dhe Iliri qe populli duhet te dija ti mbaje pergjegjes politikane dhe kerkoje ndryshim! 
Me sa po shoh keto vitet e fundit loja e politikaneve Nano, Berisha etj etj ka qene pa lidhje dhe shume e dobet! 
Ne nje artikull te The Economist kritikohet Premier Berisha per zgjidhjet e dobeta dhe konviniente per energjine shqiptare :
http://www.economist.com/world/europ...ory_id=8677184
Para ca kohesh deklarohet (kryeministri) qe se shpjeti jo vetem do kemi drita por dhe do exportojme! COL (Crying Out Loud)! 
Ky eshte prononcim e nxituar dhe pa lidhje dhe me te vertete "ja fut pordhes" lideri demokrat! Si ai Chemical Ali qe po thoshte po i luftojme amerikanet dhe po i debojme jashte Irakut pak pasi filloi pushtimi.
Shqiperia do vazhdoje te vuaje sepse shqipetaret jane individe te korruptuar dhe tafmaqare ne pergjithesi. Jemi shume krenar per prejardhjen tone qe do te thote mburremi dhe levdojme bemat e te tjereve, dhe shmangim ate qe kerkohet nga ne - pergjegjshmeri, seriozitet, edukim e urtesi!
Tung

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Te besh me faj partite politike, politikanet apo qeverine,  nuk tregon gje tjeter vecse nje mungese vullneti per te pranuar ate tjetren: ne demokraci, nuk vendosin partite politike, politikanet apo diktatoret, vendos vota e lire e cdo shtetasi. Dhe pergjegjesia finale per situaten ne vend mbetet po mbi shpatullat e shtetasit, mbi shpatullat e mia, mbi shpatullat e tua.
> 
> Albo


Kriza e domokracise eshte fenomen boteror sot! Me voten nuk ben asgje.... se vota eshte shitur ne TV-te para se ti te shkosh ne qendren votimore. Ti si qytetar amerikan duhet ta kishe kuptuar mire kete gje, qe vota sot nuk ka asnje fuqi!

Fatkeqesisht njetrajtesia eikonolatrike e modelit votimor, qe po arrin sukses akoma edhe ne shtete ku ideali ka pas qene kriteri kryesor i votimit (France, Gjermani, Itali), e tregon mese qarte se kush ka lekun dhe reklamen e ka siguruar voten para se te vendosim ti dhe une bashke!

Problemi eshte me i madh: kjo lloj ikonolatrie, i ujdisur e kurdisur nga ata qe zoterojne lekun, largon politikanet nga masat popullore. Ekziston ndonje krize me e madhe per demokracine sesa kjo e fundit?

flm

----------


## Albo

> Kriza e domokracise eshte fenomen boteror sot! Me voten nuk ben asgje.... se vota eshte shitur ne TV-te para se ti te shkosh ne qendren votimore. Ti si qytetar amerikan duhet ta kishe kuptuar mire kete gje, qe vota sot nuk ka asnje fuqi!


Nuk e di se per cilen Amerike po flet ti, pasi ate Ameriken ne te cilen une jetoj, vota jo vetem qe ka vlere, por ka vlere me shume se kurre ne historine e saj. Diferencat e ngushta ne vota ne zgjedhjet presidenciale u kane dhene mesim te gjithe Amerikaneve se ajo qe tingellon si klishe: "cdo vote ka vlere" eshte ne fakt me e vertete se kurre ne sistemin zgjedhor amerikan. Pa harruar edhe zgjedhjet legjislative, ku vetem ne dy zgjedhjet e fundit pushteti ka levizur nga duart e demokrateve ne duart e republikaneve, dhe nga duart e republikaneve ne duart e demokrateve ne kongres.

Dhe jo vetem ne Amerike por edhe ne boten shqiptare vlera e votes po vjen duke u ngritur. Pushteti ndryshoi duart ne korrik 2005 ne Shqiperi me voten e lire te shqiptareve. Shqiptaret sapo votuan ne zgjedhjet e tyre lokale dhe vota e tyre deshmon se asnje force politike nuk mund ta marri si te falur voten e bastioneve te tyre. Shqiptaret ne Kosove kane votuar dy here deri me sot per te zgjedhur njerezit qe do ti udheheqin ne qeveri dhe ne bisedimet per statusin final te Kosoves. Institucionet demokratike po lindin ne Kosove nga ajo vota e lire e shqiptareve. Zgjedhjet ne Maqedoni rezuar nje koalicion dhe sollen ne pushtet nje koalicion tjeter, perseri me voten e shqiptareve. Zgjedhjet ne Malin e Zi sollen pavaresine e atij vendi fale votes se lire te minoritetit shqiptar qe jeton ne Malin e Zi.

Pra problemi nuk eshte se demokracia boterore eshte ne krize, problemi eshte se ju nuk arrini te kuptoni e lexoni si duhet voten e lire te njerezve te lire.

Albo

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Pra problemi nuk eshte se demokracia boterore eshte ne krize, problemi eshte se *ju nuk arrini te kuptoni e lexoni si duhet voten e lire te njerezve te lire*.
> 
> Albo


Po ju qe sollet Berishen ne fuqi me voten qorre e keni kuptuar me mire se une?

E pra ti dhe kopeja tjeter e demokracise keni fuqi: qe te besoni se c'ju thone, te besoni se keni te drejte te zgjidhni ate qe makiazhohet me teper ne TV-ne qe ta kane vene per bibel/fe dhe ate qe kjo feja jote/TV-ja zgjedh ne cdo rast si shenjtorin tend mbrojtes, ikonen e se cilit nuk eshte e nevojshme ta vesh ne asnje faqe muri dhe ne asnje altar se ekrani i ri i Philipsit mund ta zmadhoj edhe ne 30 inc apo sa me teper fuqi ka xhepi jot. Dhe nuk eshte e nevojes ti drejtohesh ti ikones, se te drejtohet ikona ty ne cdo cast (ikona kesaj radhe ka dhe ze... mund te jesh ne banjo dhe ta degjosh se si do te shpetoj).

Pra kjo eshte fuqia jote demokratike: te zhgaravisesh nje leter ne nje dhome te mbyllur dhe pastaj te shkosh i gezuar rrugeve duke menduar se ndryshove dicka megjithese nuk ke ndryshuar asgje!

----------


## Albo

> Po ju qe sollet Berishen ne fuqi me voten qorre e keni kuptuar me mire se une?
> 
> E pra ti dhe kopeja tjeter e demokracise keni fuqi: qe te besoni se c'ju thone, te besoni se keni te drejte te zgjidhni ate qe makiazhohet me teper ne TV-ne qe ta kane vene per bibel/fe dhe ate qe kjo feja jote/TV-ja zgjedh ne cdo rast si shenjtorin tend mbrojtes, ikonen e se cilit nuk eshte e nevojshme ta vesh ne asnje faqe muri dhe ne asnje altar se ekrani i ri i Philipsit mund ta zmadhoj edhe ne 30 inc apo sa me teper fuqi ka xhepi jot. Dhe nuk eshte e nevojes ti drejtohesh ti ikones, se te drejtohet ikona ty ne cdo cast (ikona kesaj radhe ka dhe ze... mund te jesh ne banjo dhe ta degjosh se si do te shpetoj).
> 
> Pra kjo eshte fuqia jote demokratike: te zhgaravisesh nje leter ne nje dhome te mbyllur dhe pastaj te shkosh i gezuar rrugeve duke menduar se ndryshove dicka megjithese nuk ke ndryshuar asgje!


Ky eshte reagimi tipik i "revolucionareve te kuq" qe nuk e presin ndryshimin tek vota e lire e njerezve por tek "revolucioni". Mendoja se vetem studentet shqiptare ne Bolonja, Itali ishin te infektuar nga "idete revolucionare" por me sa shoh edhe produktet e universiteteve greke nuk mbeten mbrapa ne kete drejtim.

Viva Che Guevara!
Albo

----------


## saimiri-uk

> por me sa shoh edhe produktet e universiteteve greke nuk mbeten mbrapa ne kete drejtim.


LOL
Po Greqia eshte vend drejtues i anarkise revolucionare komuniste antiglobaliste. Ne vende si Italia, Spanja, Portugalia, Franca, Gerqia, Gjermania dhe UK deri diku brizi i vjeter i profesoreve jane te brymosur me idete komuniste dhe jane very dobet. Kur i degjon ne shpjegim mesimi e ve re nostalgjine per komunizmin edhe ata kane durim te gjate per kete pune duke rekrutuar ushtare anarkiste per deshirat e tyre te erreta.

----------


## Sabriu

SI U KALB DEMOKRACIA


Pas gati gjysmë shekulli diktature komuniste shqiptarët ishin shumë të etur për demokraci, për pakëz demokraci. Tregoheshin mjaft naivë në gjykimin e mundësive e të gjasave për vendosjen e shpejtë të një demokracie të vërtetë vepruese në vendin e tyre. Vetëm fjala magjepsëse demokraci i hidhte në ekstazë ëndërrimtare. 

Por kur u krijuan rrethanat dhe erdhi çasti të shpëtonin nga diktatura shqiptarët u gjendën në pozitën e fëmijës që sapo ngrihet në këmbë dhe nuk ka kush ta drejtojë në hapa e parë të udhëtimit në jetë e shkon dhe futet në zjarr, bie në ujë, thyen qafën në greminë, sepse “çdo gjë i duket shesh”. Askush nga jashtë Shqipërisë nuk ua dha dorën sinqerisht shqiptarëve t’i ndihmonte në ecjen e parë në rrugën e demokracisë. Tani pas 16 vjet “demokraci me shumë halle” shumë shqiptarë po e shohin qartë këtë. 

Edhe shqiptarët e “mençur e të zotë” që u paraqitën para shqiptarëve në fund të viteve 1980 e fillim të viteve 1990 si prijës të aftë dhe enthuziastë në rrugën e demokracisë ndikuan më shumë për ta bërë këtë rrugë plot zigzake, gropa të thella e kthesa të rrezikshme dhe i dhanë demokracisë imazhin më të keq që mund të bëhej. 

Sot shqiptarët janë të zhgënjyer dhe rrudhin turinjtë nga kalbëzimi i demokracisë së tyre. Këtë po e shohim shumë qartë kohët e fundit kur lufta politike është egërsuar si në kohërat më të këqija të viteve të shkuara, kur rrumpalla institucionale ka marrë format më të shëmtuara gjatë 16 viteve, kur besimi i shqiptarëve në institucionet dhe vlerat e demokracisë është më i ulët se kurrë. Demokracia në Shqipëri vazhdon të kalbëzohet, politika vazhdon të qelbet, institucionet vazhdojnë të degradojnë, politikanët vazhdojnë të zhyten në batak. 

Kalbëzimi i demokracisë nisi qysh në hapat e saj të parë. Pushtetarët komunistë që ruajtën pushtetin edhe pas vendosjes së pluralizmit politik e kompromentuan menjëherë krahun demokratik duke e tërhequr atë në bashkëqeverisje hileqare, duke e bërë ”bashkëfajtor e bashkpërgjegjës” me sundimin e tyre gjatë diktaturës komuniste. Qysh në këtë kohë të bashkëqeverisjes kompromentuese socialistët arritën ta tërheqin krahun demokratik të përfaqësuar nga PD-ja në projektin e parë ligjor rrënues për demokracinë, në miratimin e ligjit 7501 “Për tokën” Pasojat e këtij ligji kanë rrënuar e vazhdojnë të rrënojnë demokracinë në Shqipëri. Ky ligj është njëri nga shkaqet kryesore që edhe sot pas 16 vjetësh bën që pushteti i PD-së të mos jetë në gjendje të pengojë e ndalë kalbëzimin e demokracisë në Shqipëri. 

Pas ardhjes së PD-së në pushtet në fillim të vitit 1992, pushteti i saj, ose më saktë pushteti Berisha-Meksi-Arbnori bënë gafën tjetër të rëndë e të pafalshme që luftën kundër komunizmit e zëvendësuan menjëherë me strategjinë e kompromisit politik, sipas parrullave “jemi opozitarë, por vëllezër” dhe ”jemi të gjithë bashkëfajtorë e bashkëvuajtës”. Me këtë u pajtuan dhe mekanizmat përfaqësues të të përdjekurve politikë. Kjo ishte një strategji politike rrënimtare për ecurinë e mëtejshme të zhvillimeve demokratike. Kjo u mundësoi ish-pushtetarëve komuniste të siguronin një periudhë të qetë tranzicioni për të konvertuar sundimim e dikurshëm politik në sundim ekonomik dhe për të përgatitur revanshizmin e dhunshëm politik për rimarrjen e pushtetit që e realizuan në vitin 1997 në mënyrën më shkatërrimtare për Shipërinë. Gjatë 8 viteve të sundimit të të majtës revanshiste demokracia pësoi humbje të rënda. Pushtetarët socialistë e shpërdoruan aq shumë pushtetin sa po të vazhdonin edhe më tej në atë rrugë do të pësonin një dështim më të rëndë se PPSH, para tyre. Prandaj me ngurim të madh hynë në rrugën e tërheqjes nga pushteti për të përgatitur një revansh të ri të çfardoshëm që të sundojnë për një tjetër periudhë të gjatë. Këtë ambicie po e shpalosin hapur fare tani kur me një agresivitet të shtuar përpiqen ta bëjnë Shqipërinë vend të paqeverisshëm. 

Pushtetarët e tanishëm nuk kanë ndrequr ndonjë gjë të madhe në stategjinë e tyre politike, madje janë në pozita më të dobëta se në pushtetin e tyre të parë. 

Për këtë arsye jeta politike në Shqipëri në vend që të bëjë përpara drejt shëndoshjes së saj po bën hapa mbrapa drejt amullisë e përkeqësimit. Përleshjet politike me fjalë e mënyra të tjera veprimi krijojnë përshtypjen se jemi përsëri si në vitin 1996, kur lufta politike ishte aq e paskrupullt dhe e egër sa që çoi në zhvillimet tragjike të pranverës së vitit 1997. Pusheti i PD është mbërthyer sërish në luftën politike me formula e parrulla të vjetëruara, që nuk i dhanë rezultate pozitive as në pushtetin e parë. Retorika e luftës kundër komunizmit është rikthyer si atëherë, në një kohë kur ata që kanë përfituar nga komunizmi tani hiqen si akuzatorë në vend që të ndjehen të akuzuar. Këtë po e shohim në katrahurën llafologjike që ka shpërthyer përsëri rreth problemit të hapjes së dosjeve të Sigurimit të Shtetit. PD dhe Berisha mbajnë përgjegjësinë kryesore që këto dosje nuk u hapën si duhej dhe atëherë kur duhej , që kjo hapje t’i shërbente vërtetë demokracisë, kot bëjnë tani zhurmë, sepse kjo ka për të mbetur ulërimë në shkretëtirë dhe mund t’u kthehet si bumerang. 

Për hapjen e dosjeve secila palë e ka të lehtë t’i bjerë sipas qejfit daulles së vet tani pas 16 vjet manipulimesh të këtyre dosjeve dhe të kepërdorimit të tyre për shantazhe politike ndaj kundërshtarit , apo brenda të njëjtit kamp. Akuzat e kundërakuzat e përditëshme shurdhuese asgjë nuk lëvizin nga vendi, nuk saktësojnë e nuk qartësojnë asgjë dhe nuk kanë për të vënë para përgjegjësisë politike, morale apo ligjore ata që duhen vënë. Ky është dëmi më i madh që i ka bërë Berisha demokracisë në Shqipëri me refuzimin e tij kokëfortë për të hapur dosjet, siç kërkonin demokratët radikalë kur Berisha u bë president. Ky është dëmi më i madh që i ka bërë demokracisë ish-kryeministri Aleksandër Meksi që monopolizoi spekulimin me dosjet për shantazh politik më shumë brenda PD-së se jashtë saj. Meksi tani del në shtyp me poza prej sigurimsologu, por ende ai nuk ka sqaruar si duhet akuzat që ka bërë publikisht ish-shefi i policisë gjeneral Agim Shehu, se Meksi ka qenë sigurims. Po Berisha a do të shprehet tani për këtë, pasi ka heshtur disa vjet, megjithëse i kërkohej të fliste? Ish-shefi i SHIK-ut në kohën e qeverisjes Berisha- Meksi, Gazidede në paraqitjen e fundit televizive rrëfeu se në vitin 1976 Sigurimi i Shtetit kishte krijuar drejtorinë e posaçme të “agjentëve të konservuar”( të fjetur ) që do të përdoreshin vetëm në rastin kur PPSH të humbiste pushtetin dhe duhej ta rimerrte. Është e logjikëshme që “agjentët e konservuar”, pra më të zgjedhurit e më të çmuarit, Sigurimi i Shetit i PPSH-së t’i ketë futur atje ku u duheshin më shumë, në kampin e demokratëve e aleatëve të tyre që do të merrnin pushtetin, për ta bërë më të lehtë revanshizmin e mëvonshëm punisto-socialist. Gazidede tha se në vitin 1997 mund të shmangej tragjedia që goditi Shqipërinë po të goditeshin me dhunë udhëheqësit socialistë që kurdisën e drejtonin rebelimin e armatosur, por pushteti iPD-së nuk e deshi këtë zgjidhje. Janë vallë të gatshëm Berisha dhe njerëzit e tij të zbulojnë tani të vërtetat e plota për këto zhvillime?! Meksi më mirë të flasë për këto gjëra se të bëjë në gazeta leksione mbi organizimin e funksionimin e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, sikur të ishte pedagog i teknikave të spiunazhit në shkollën e Ministrisë së Brendshme. 

Dëmet e bëra nuk ndreqen më plotësisht. Shqipëria edhe një herë është bërë vend ahengu rrugaçëror i njerëzve të shërbimeve sekrete që akuzojnë njëri tjetrin sa neverisin gjithkend. Paraqitja në ekran e ish-shefit “misterioz” të SHIK-ut , Bashkim Gazidede dhe përleshjet me fjalë midis tij dhe pasuesit të tij ish-shefit tjetër të shkarkuar, Fatos Klosi, e kanë banalizuar edhe më tej politikën shqiptare dhe u kanë dhënë edhe më shumë mundësi për veprimtari antishqiptare spiunazheve të huaja e klaneve të djallëzuara politike në Shqipëri. 

“Demokracia shqiptare” vazhdon të kalbet në të gjitha indet e saj. 



Abdi Baleta

----------


## Brari

Dekomunistizimi i Kulturës
Nga Nga Agron Gjekmarkaj
Të 17 vitet e pluralizmit në Shqipëri kanë përgënjeshtruar këdo që pas rënies së diktaturës ka besuar që asaj rënieje do t’i bashkangjitej edhe mentaliteti komunist.

Mentaliteti duke qenë më së shumti formë mendimi, shprehjeje dhe sjelljeje justifikon pluralitetin brenda parimeve demokratike e fatkeqësisht është i padënueshëm nga ligji.

Në disa periudha të caktuara përgjatë shekullit që shkoi ka patur një prevalencë të kulturës me origjinë neomarksiste. Filozofë dhe kulturologë besonin në idetë e Gramshit që hegjemonia kulturore mund të shkaktojë revolucion politik. Kjo nuk ndodhi dhe kultura komuniste ndikoi në laicizimin e mëtejshëm të kulturës borgjeze. Liderët e Komunizmit Europian menjeherë pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore filluan të mohonin komunizmin dhe socializmin dhe futen në përdorimin masiv fjalën reformizëm. Markuzë që herët shikonte si rrugë të vetme ndërkomunikimin, sepse krahas kulturës së “modës” përfaqësues i së cilës ishte edhe vetë, ai pranonte se në Europë ekziston edhe një kulturë e së djathtës e mbështetur nga forcat katolike konservatore. Europa Perëndimore u përball me defashistizimin, ndërsa ajo e Lindjes po përballet me dekomunistizimin, procese këto me karakteristika të ndryshme për veçori të doktrinës, kohëzgjatjes së tyre në pushtet, mënyrës së rënies, si dhe shkallës së emancipimit të kombeve. Komunizmi në Shqipëri qe një implementim politik i dhunshëm pa një bazë kulturore të vetën. Ai u kristalizua si veprim dhe jo si mendim me tendencë të qartë eleminimi të çdo tradite kulturore e politike. Për arsye historike kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare që tashmë njohim nuk qe e vështirë që Komunizmi të krijonte një kulturë propagande me mitet e veta, pasi në një farë mënyre shpalli vitin zero dhe aplikoi Realizmin Socialist si të vetmen rrymë të lejueshme. Patën inteligjencën të kuptonin që ishte po aq e rëndësishme krijimi i një doktrine kulturore sa dhe shtypja e rezistencës.

Ata qenë të sukseshëm dhe jo pak largëpames ja dolën të krijojnë një shoqëri ideologjike me një kastë kulturore të mirëorganizuar. Përfaqësuesit e kësaj shtrese sot mendoj që janë fabrikantët më të suksesshem të opinioneve, të cilët ja kanë dale të krijojnë një disekulibër psikologjik ndër ne. Të flasësh për dekadat e diktaturës për shkatërrimin e hirerakisë së vlerave në kulturë, për manipulimin e sistemit kulturor rrezikon të damkosësh si ekstremist apo folklorist. Ata investojnë në harresë e cila në vetvete është kundër dekomunistizimit dhe mënyrës perfide e përligjies të çdo gjëje kriminale. Meqënëse komunistizimi u krye me gjak dhe represion, dekomunistizimi do të kërkonte pikësepari njohjen e fajit në aspektin moral dhe juridik, konsiderimin e të vërtetës si detyrim dhe jo si alternativë. Një gjë e tillë ka kosto sociale dhe prandaj stimulohet harresa dhe rehabilitimi. Në gazeta dhe media çdo ditë gjejmë memorie të guzhinierëve të bllokut, drejtuesve të lartë të regjimit dhe të shkrimtarëve të realizmit socialist, të cilët zbulojnë humanitetin e atij sistemi dhe glorifikojnë apo retushojnë produktet e tij kulturore. Dekomunistizmi në kulturë bëhet duke njohur mirë antropologjinë e kulturës sonë nga viti 1944 e këndej, gjë që do na lejonte të ndërtojmë politika kulturore që risjellin traditën shqiptare të para këtij viti, atë botërore paralel me atë të regjimit në Shqipëri në shërbim të atij brezi që sa ka jetuar atë kohë.


“Sistemi jemi ne”, thotë në një vepër të tijën Martin Camaj, ndërsa ne sot shohim se sistemi janë Ata, një Ata e papërcaktuar dhe pakapshme eterike. Asnjë shkrimtar i Realizmit Socialist nuk pranon të ketë shkruar paçavure, askush nuk thotë “Mea Culpa” por përkundrazi nën aromën e fernetit ripunojnë veprat e tyre për të cilat thuhet se ka edhe interes. Ky interes tregon shkallën e kompleksit të shoqërise e në të njëjten kohë është kundër dekomunistizimit. Antologjitë e letrave janë të paplota dhe ironi therëse është që mbi fatin e shkrimtarve të ndaluar, ose disidentë, në shumë raste vendosin ndaluesit dhe denigruesit e tyre. Lind pyetja a mund të bëjnë dekomunistizimin e letrave komunistizuesit e tyre? 

Trishtues është fakti që një dorë shkrimtarësh të pas 90-tës miklimin, konfirmimin dhe promovimn e presin bash prej këtyre baballarëve që Fishtën akoma e quajnë reaksionar, Konicën dallaverexhi, Koliqin fashist, Poradecin të çmendur, Blloshmin, Leken e Ivzi Nelën thjeshtë të pafat.

Dëgjojmë çmos për dosje dhe spiunime të shkrimtarëve nga shkrimtarët e asgjë s’ndodh dhe reagimi nuk pritet nga ata që mungesa e kurajos dhe ndershmërisë i bëri të tillë, por nga një tjetër brez që tashmë duhej të kishte një raport logjik me të mirën dhe të keqen. Gunter Gras pranoi që në adoloshencë kishte shërbyer në ushtrinë hitleriane, dhe e pranoi atë si faj. Ne dimë shumë më tepër dhe nuk guxojmë të gjykojmë. Deri në vitin 2006 konsideroheshin si monumente kulture plot 44 objekte dhe vende që lidheshin me aktivitetin politik të diktatorit që nga kasollja e Galigatit deri tek logu i Dragobisë. Është për t’u përshëndetur akti Ministrisë së Kultures, i heqjes së këtij statusi si monument kulture dhe konceptimi i një politike të re dekoministizuese të shenjave monumentale, duke filluar me monumentin e poetëve Blloshmi e Leka në Librazhd, me Nënë Terezën në Shkodër e Rinas, Fishtën në Lezhë, qeverinë e parë kombëtare në Vlorë, Arbnorin tek QNk-ja, Presidentin Uillson po në Tiranë. Gjithashtu për vitin 2008 është parashikuar konceptimi i një monumenti të kompozuar për Barletin, Buzukun, Budin, Bogdanin dhe Bardhin si dhe për Konicën e Mjedën. Risjellja e kësaj historie është shenjë dekomunistizimi. Personalisht jam i mendimit që nuk duhen rreshtur përpjekjet për dekomunistizimin e kulturës, por besoj që zgjidhja do të jetë biologjike


(Shënim: Fjala e mbajtur dje në seminarin “Për dekomunistizimin e shoqërisë shqiptare” në Hotel Tirana, organizuar nga Instituti Liberal Shqiptar)

gazeta tema

----------


## Borix

Pershendetje Brari,

Tema ne fjale qe ke sjelle eshte mbajtur ne nje konference te organizuar te henen ne dreke tek Hotel Tirana rreth temes se dekomunistizimit te shoqerise shqiptare. Aty moren pjese edhe A. Nurellari, E. Abazi, E. Hasimja, etj., ligjeratat e te cileve ishin po kaq interesante dhe te drejtperdrejta. Do t'i kerkoj anetarit The Dardha te na siguroje ndonje teme tjeter per ta postuar ketu.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Te besh me faj partite politike, politikanet apo qeverine, nuk tregon gje tjeter vecse nje mungese vullneti per te pranuar ate tjetren: ne demokraci, nuk vendosin partite politike, politikanet apo diktatoret, vendos vota e lire e cdo shtetasi. Dhe pergjegjesia finale per situaten ne vend mbetet po mbi shpatullat e shtetasit, mbi shpatullat e mia, mbi shpatullat e tua.*
Akoma me endrra...Te iku mosha per te enderruar .... Vota e lire,per te zgjedhur nje prej Hajduteve...te keqen e votes se lire....


*Une nuk jam pesimist per te ardhmen, bile jam me optimist se kurre ndonjehere tjeter pasi sot shoh breza te tere shqiptaresh qe rriten ne liri te plote ne 5 shtete ne Ballkan. Mund te jene te varfer, mund te hasin ne shume veshtiresi jete, por ate te shenjten e kane te tyren, lirine per te zgjedhur te jetojne jeten e tyre ashtu sic u pelqen.*

Qenke edhe mashtrues...Ku e sheh lirine e plote ne maqedoni,mal te zi,greqi e serbi? Mua me duket se jane te pushtuar? Po ne kosove nga e gjete Lirine e plote kur Liria po kerkohet?!
*
Se treti, dhe ajo me kryesorja qe shqiptare ende nuk e kane kuptuar, te jetuarit ne demokraci dhe te qenit demokrat nuk eshte nje identitet politik, eshte nje menyre te jetuari e te menduari ne liri. Bile une do te thosha qe liria per njerezit qe zgjedhin te jetojne jeten e tyre ne demokraci eshte me e rendesishme se buka qe hane, me e rendesishme se varferia materiale apo problemet shoqerore.*

Qekur demokracia qenka me e rendesishme se Buka? Ca s'po na degjojne veshet...bar do hame edhe parimet demokratike nuk i shkelim!!! Pale po qenka dhe me kryesorja...

*Se dyti, ata njerez qe presin ndryshimin nga politika, jane njerez qe ende nuk e kane kuptuar plotesisht se cfare do te thote te jetosh ne nje shoqeri te lire e demokratike. Qeveria ka detyrat e saja por eshte kryekeput gabim te presesh ndryshimet ne shoqerine shqiptare prej politikes dhe qeverise. Eshte inisiativa private, jane sherbimet private, jane shkollat me te mira publike e private, ato qe sjellin ndryshimin e gjithanshem ne jeten e vendit si ne aspektin material, si ne aspektin shpirteror, si ne intelektin e nje populli.*

Po c'lidhje ka inisiativa private,me deshiren e popullit per tu mireqeverisur,e per te kerkuar rruge, uje e drita??? 
Tash duhet te na dali ndonje miliarder nga dheu qe te ndertoje hidrocentrale prej 500 milion dollaresh apo rruge prej 1 miliard dollaresh ...Iniciative private mos nenkupton skllaverimin ekonomik total prej te huajve qe zoterojne keto shuma?!!!!!!
*
Se pari, demokracia nuk eshte misioni i partive politike, demokracia eshte sistemi i ngritur mbi aspiraten e njerezve qe te jetojne te lire.*

ehe shume interesante...

*Partite politike jane vetem perfaqesues te interesave te atyre njerezve te lire qe jetojne ne Shqiperi apo Kosove.*

Partite jane vetem perfaqesuesit e njerezve te lire qe duan demokracine,por keto nuk paskan mision demokracine.... Qenke dhe tifoz i paradoksit ....

*Me kete dua te them, qe mbrojta dhe avancimi i demokracise nuk eshte pergjegjesia kryesore e partive politike, eshte pergjegjesia kryesore e cdo shtetasi te lire shqiptar qe aspiron lirine.*

Si more nuk qenka pergjegjesia e partive po e individeve....A nuk perfaqsohen individet nga partite...vete e the!!!!
*
E thene me fjale te tjera, demokracia ne Shqiperine komuniste nuk agoi kur Ramiz Alia dhe Kuvendi Popullor lejoi pluralizmin politik, por kur ata qindra mijera shqiptare dolen ne rruge per te kerkuar lirine e humbur per plot 5 dekada.*

Aha tani e kuptova,se paske pasur fjalen per demokracine e zhvillimet nen te e paske fjalen per momentin e kalimit nga diktatura ne demokraci...Po qenke jashte teme me duket.....

----------


## Kreksi

Po lereni njehere demokracine te pushoje e qete se e lodhet...

----------


## Baptist

> Pa harruar edhe zgjedhjet legjislative, ku vetem ne dy zgjedhjet e fundit pushteti ka levizur nga duart e demokrateve ne duart e republikaneve, dhe nga duart e republikaneve ne duart e demokrateve ne kongres.


Shembull konkret i faktit te pamohueshem. Marre parasysh historine e qeverisjes se amerikes qe prej vrasjes se JFK e deri me ardhjen e Klintonit - nuk e kam besuar se do te mund te kthehen Demokratet me ne pushtet se paku edhe 3-4 mandate e aq me pak me nje njeri te "ngjyrosur" - por ja qe erdhen!




> Dhe jo vetem ne Amerike por edhe ne boten shqiptare vlera e votes po vjen duke u ngritur. Pushteti ndryshoi duart ne korrik 2005 ne Shqiperi me voten e lire te shqiptareve. Shqiptaret sapo votuan ne zgjedhjet e tyre lokale dhe vota e tyre deshmon se asnje force politike nuk mund ta marri si te falur voten e bastioneve te tyre.


Per te shtuar se me 1997 qeveriu u rrezua me kallashnjikove dhe u quajt demokratike.

Per dallim ekstrem qe,  nderrimi i pushtetit me 2005 u be ne qetesi te plote dhe me vota absolutisht demokratike, shuma e te cilave nuk la hapesire as vend per tu manipuluar nga regjentet me kallashe qe gjithe kohen flisnin per demokracine.




> Pra problemi nuk eshte se demokracia boterore eshte ne krize, problemi eshte se ju nuk arrini te kuptoni e lexoni si duhet voten e lire te njerezve te lire.
> 
> Albo


Kur flasim per krizen, me pare se 'demokracia boterore' - ne krize eshte vetem bota - pa demokracine fare.

Ndersa shkaqet e krizes jane gjetiu, -ne politikat e hegjemonise evropiane e cila me veprimet e saj kunder ekonomise se SHBA-se po rrenon ekonomine e vet te mvarur. Mbase qellimisht "per inat te rese..." qe thote populli.

----------


## javan

> Ndersa shkaqet e krizes jane gjetiu, -ne politikat e hegjemonise evropiane e cila me veprimet e saj kunder ekonomise se SHBA-se po rrenon ekonomine e vet te mvarur. Mbase qellimisht "per inat te rese..." qe thote populli.


Po ky (i)/eshte qellimi Evropes se Bashkuar dhe "rendit te ri".

----------


## Erlebnisse

> _Shkruan: Ndue Ukaj_


Te them te drejten, ky artikull me duket me teper nje retorike negative, shkrim me keqardhje nga nje Shqipetar. Ky eshte problemi i vendeve dhe shtetasve si ai i joni, se jemi ne te paret te cilet ia ulim vlerat. Ne vend te shkruajme dicka mbi gjithe permiresimet qe jane arritur sot si ekonomikisht ashtu edhe politikisht, ne kerkojme hapa gjigande kur perpara se gjithash boshlleqet i kemi ne vetvete. Nuk duhet shikur problemi as tek partia politike e as tek politikani, por tek presioni qe i ben ti si mjet komunikimi me masen, ti si gazetar. Gazetari ne kete rast e vetmja gje qe ben tregon nje shenje deshperimi ku ka rene shoqeria kosovare e shqipetare, duke i futur ne nje thes te dyja keto e duke analizuar disa gjera te dites. Ben nje paralelizem pa kuptim ndermejt partive demokratike, sistemit shumepartiak dhe demoktatik e mungeses se ujit, dritave etj. Cfare te bej shteti ne keto raste kur ti s'i person nuk paguan dritat e ujin?! Ne nje vend duhen gjetur te ardhurat per permiresime, prandaj perpara se te kerkojme tek politikanet duhet t'i bejme nje thirrje vetes sone: A jemi te disponueshem te bejme sakrifica e te paguajme detyrimet shoqerore ne shkembim te se cilave te presim permiresime edhe nga qeveria? Ngadale fillojne gjerat, sot mundet pak korrupsioni qe fillon nga gjerat minimale, deri sa te arrihet ne shkallet me te larta ...

Nuk kuptoj edhe lidhjen e titullit te temes me ate qe eshte trajtuar ketu duke u hedhur dege me dege ne shume gjera e pa kapur nje aspekt konkret, dicka qe shqeteson me te vertete shoqerine tone? Nuk besoj se kemi qene me mire ne kohen e monarkise zogiste, sikurse nuk besoj se kemi qene me mire gjate diktatures enveriste: Keto e paten krizen e vet e shyqyr deshtuan. Por populli nuk kenaqet asnjehere e kerkon nga Demokracia dicka qe nuk behet vetem si ideal demokratik, por qe kerkon pune e vullnet nga cdo qytetar (cdo shtetas). nqs mendojme se e ka fajin kriza demokratike, ajo pra ku gjithsecili zgjedh ligjet e noramt me te cilat qeveriset, dmth qe paskemi deshtuar ne si shtetas, e sjell ne pah qe dashkemi grushtin e hekurit per te qene te kenaqur. Patjeter qe nje gje e tille s'eshte e vertete, prandaj demokracia deri sa te dali ndonje sistem me i mire e me liberal (qe nuk ehste i vetmi nder shtyllat demokratike) nuk ka per te rene ne krize. Ndoshta bie ne krize nje qeveri, ndoshta falimenton politikisht dhe ekonomikisht nga zgjedhjet e gabuara nje shtet, por asnjehere nuk mund te pohoet qe falimenton demokracia e kur them termin "Demokracia" nuk e kam fjalen per teorite e shumta demokratike qe na jepen neper mijera manuale, por per demokracine ne organizim e siper, aty ku gjejme te drejta e liri themelore, aty ku gjejme mbrojtje te asaj qe na perket e qe s'mund te na e heqin, por e mbrojme me te gjitha mundesite nga kushdo, qofte ai kryetar shteti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

> Po ju qe sollet Berishen ne fuqi me voten qorre e keni kuptuar me mire se une?
> 
> E pra ti dhe kopeja tjeter e demokracise keni fuqi: qe te besoni se c'ju thone, te besoni se keni te drejte te zgjidhni ate qe makiazhohet me teper ne TV-ne qe ta kane vene per bibel/fe dhe ate qe kjo feja jote/TV-ja zgjedh ne cdo rast si shenjtorin tend mbrojtes, ikonen e se cilit nuk eshte e nevojshme ta vesh ne asnje faqe muri dhe ne asnje altar se ekrani i ri i Philipsit mund ta zmadhoj edhe ne 30 inc apo sa me teper fuqi ka xhepi jot. Dhe nuk eshte e nevojes ti drejtohesh ti ikones, se te drejtohet ikona ty ne cdo cast (ikona kesaj radhe ka dhe ze... mund te jesh ne banjo dhe ta degjosh se si do te shpetoj).
> 
> Pra kjo eshte fuqia jote demokratike: te zhgaravisesh nje leter ne nje dhome te mbyllur dhe pastaj te shkosh i gezuar rrugeve duke menduar se ndryshove dicka megjithese nuk ke ndryshuar asgje!



E kush do te fliste me bukur se kaq....!





> Ky eshte reagimi tipik i "revolucionareve te kuq" qe nuk e presin ndryshimin tek vota e lire e njerezve por tek "revolucioni".


Historikisht revolucionin nuk ta kane sjelle "te kuqte" por eshte gjetur midis njerezve!

Mundohu ta kuptosh se ku qendron ndryshimi!

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Tirana Observer, e Mërkurë , 26 nëntor 2008

Djajtë e lumtur, pjesa më e rrezikshme e shoqërisëShkruar nga Etleva Delia     

_Libri juaj i fundit, Djaj të lumtur, ka një titull shumë provokativ. Pse keni zgjedhur këtë titull?_

Libri Djaj të lumtur natyrisht ka një sens provokativ, por më tepër do thosha se është një titull metaforik. Me një emër të tillë nuk do ta gjeni asnjë tregim aty, por, nëse do të mbaroni së lexuari librin, është më se e qartë se përse është ky titull. Unë do tiu them se djajtë e lumtur sot janë pjesa më e rrezikshme, por edhe më përfituese e shoqërisë. Vë re se shumë nga këta njerëz, të cilët janë grumbullues të pasurive, janë grumbullues të mirëqenies, por nuk janë grumbullues të moralit, nuk janë grumbullues të mirësisë, kjo lloj lumturie e tyre natyrisht që është fatkeqësia e popullit në përgjithësi, por është edhe fatkeqësia e tyre, pasi më shumë i kanë besuar babëzisë, llakutërisë, stomakut, sesa moralit, sesa shpirtit, sesa mendjes. Ky është një deficit i madh i kohës tonë, që është mbushur me këta lloj djajsh të lumtur. Natyrisht nuk është për të qenë pesimistë, sepse nuk janë aq të fuqishëm sa duken, janë arrogantë, po nuk janë të fuqishëm, janë mashtrues, por nuk janë të pakuptueshëm dhe besoj se jetëgjatësia na takon neve, pra pjesë së mirë dhe nuk ju takon këtyre, edhe pse kanë këtë lumturinë vezulluese. 

_Cila është tematika që mbizotëron në librin tuaj të fundit?_

Në përgjithësi tematika buron nga tematika e ditës, që është më prezente. Por në përgjithësi, unë në prozën time nuk jam kufizuar asnjëherë në lëvrimin e temës së ditës, nuk e kam mënjanuar temën historike dhe asaj me karakter të aktualitetit, por duke u nisur nga shprehja popullore, unë nuk jam nga ata që kërkoj të krihem me të kaluarën dhe të digjem me të sotmen, unë kam qejf që ti shërbej të sotmes dhe të mbaj vulën e saj. Kjo më nderon duke qenë se është në përgjithësi një tendencë e të gjithë shkrimtarëve, edhe po ta shikosh e po të gjykosh mbi fakte letrare, jo mbi fakte historike, do të kuptosh se shumë nga veprat e shkrimtarëve, qoftë tanët po qoftë edhe të huaj, duke gjykuar mbi veprën e tyre operon dhe mbi kohën që ata kanë jetuar. Në këtë kuptim edhe unë e preferoj shumë temën aktuale, më duket shërbesa më e fuqishme, por nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me qëllimin e madh të angazhimit e të shërbimit, por ka të bëjë më shumë edhe me detyrën që unë i vë vetës si krijues për të marrë dhe për të trajtuar temën e ditës. Pra, në librin e fundit tema qendrore është tema e ditës. Kjo nuk është vetëm për mua, në përgjithësi kjo lloj tematike më ka shoqëruar që nga krijimet e mia të para. 

_Pra në këtë libër ka djaj të lumtur, po engjëj të trishtuar ka në librin tuaj të fundit?_

Po. Besoj se në përgjithësi kur djajtë lumturohen, engjëjt janë të trishtuar. Por unë mendoj se do tu çoja një mesazh engjëjve, që nga këto lloj djajsh të trishtohen po të mos kapitullojnë. Kjo është më e mira. 

_Cilat janë raportet e letërsisë tuaj në përgjithësi me aktualitetin?_

Unë do ta zgjeroja pak më shumë. Do të thosha se cilat janë raportet në përgjithësi të letërsisë sot me aktualitetin, në marrëdhënie me jetën shoqërore. Unë të them me bindje që letërsia i ngelet shumë borxh aktualitetit të sotëm, i ngelet shumë borxh mesazheve, i ngelet shumë borxh qëllimeve, ndjesive dhe shqetësimeve të popullit, nga kjo pikëpamje letërsia rend më shumë nga, deri diku pornografia, deri diku seksi, deri diku letërsia e vogël, letërsia e kulisave dhe nuk i pëlqen të ballafaqohet dhe një argument që e mbështet këtë argumentimin tim është mungesa e dramës. Shpeshherë është thënë tradicionalisht që drama është pjekuria e një letërsie, unë mund të them se në qoftë se vuan sot arti dramatik, vuan më shumë nga angazhimi dhe nga mungesa e talentit, ose mungesa e përkujdesjeve të shkrimtarëve të mirë për ta pasqyruar. 

Drama, jeta është e lexueshme në media, në informacionet. Sot ndodhin drama nga më të pabesueshme, duke filluar që nga fenomeni i riardhur i gjakmarrjes, i martesave me interes, i autovrasjeve, i krimit në familje, etj. Të gjitha këto përbëjnë dramë dhe kur vjen fundi dramë nuk ka. Dhe pikërisht është ky lloj pasqyrimi i realitetit që unë mund të them që letërsia i është borxhli aktualitetit. Nuk e kam fjalën që letërsia të jetë gazetë, që të jetë televizion, por e kam fjalën që letërsia të jetë letërsi. Dhe këto llaj dramash duke i filtruar letërsia, le të bëjnë çfarë të duan televizionet dhe mediat në përgjithësi, atë që e bën letërsia është e pamundur ta kapësh. Se letërsia do të merret me botën shpirtërore, me transformimin shpirtëror dhe ndihmesa e letërsisë ndaj shoqërisë është shumë më e madhe, pavarësisht se nuk është aq e dukshme sa e mediave, por është më e thellë dhe është më serioze. 

Nuk mbahet mend një shkrim shumë i bukur, ose një pamje shumë e bukur në televizor, por është e padiskutueshme që një vjershë e Naim Frashërit, Ndre Mjedës, Gjergj Fishtës dhe e Migjenit, ato vazhdojnë të tingëllojnë të freskëta. Aq më shumë po të marrësh edhe shembuj nga letërsia botërore. Mund të ketë pasur shtyp Francës, shtyp rus, shtyp anglez, shtyp amerikan, shtyp italian, por megjithatë shkrimtarët Dikens, Tolstoi, të vimë më vonë nga shkrimtarë aktualë italianë, asnjëherë shtypi nuk i ka superuar ata. 

Shkrimtarët kanë një detyrë shumë të madhe. Natyrisht nuk ka më plenume, nuk ka më orientime që ti drejtojnë, por ka talente që duhet ti përqafojnë këto gjëra. Një shtet duhet të kërkojë edhe ndihmën e letërsisë për të zgjidhur hallet e popullit, ashtu siç e kërkon ndihmën e gazetave dhe televizioneve. 

_Sa është interesi i lexuesve në ditët e sotme?_

Kjo është një pyetje me interes. Mund të them që ne shkrimtarët nuk kemi iluzion që të lexohemi në mënyrë masive. Tashmë ka forma nga më të ndryshmet, të cilat kanë zëvendësuar librat dhe janë edhe më të shpejta. Lexuesit i kanë anashkaluar disi librat edhe pse ata janë më të dobishëm se çdo mënyrë tjetër informimi. 

_Morët pjesë në panairin e librit?_

Nuk mora pjesë, pasi libri im i fundit nuk kishte dalë ende nga shtëpia e botimit, në kohën kur zhvillohej panairi. Por mora pjesë për të parë se çfarë librash ishin ekspozuar. Aty vura re se më shumë reklamoheshin më shumë librat e politikanëve sesa të shkrimtarëve të mirëfilltë.

----------

